# Monster Bug Wars!



## D.J. (Jan 24, 2012)

Who other than me think this show is awsome! :gunsmilie: :cowboy:


----------



## beatsnotbombs (Jan 24, 2012)

epic show.


----------



## agent A (Jan 24, 2012)

I love that show

Cant wait for the season premeire!!!


----------



## gripen (Jan 24, 2012)

i think it is a little dumb. if i want to see unfair fights i can go in my back yard and watch a spider eat a fly. also they need better experts.


----------



## D.J. (Jan 24, 2012)

gripen said:


> i think it is a little dumb. if i want to see unfair fights i can go in my back yard and watch a spider eat a fly. also they need better experts.


Yes I cant agree more but for what it is its as good as its going to get.


----------



## gripen (Jan 24, 2012)

D.J. said:


> Yes I cant agree more but for what it is its as good as its going to get.


yeah i guess. just a little more research would be good.


----------



## D.J. (Jan 24, 2012)

round one! moss mantis vs tiger beatle

winer is.....................

The moss mantis!!!!!!!!1

the croud goes wild!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 24, 2012)

There is a Hierodula sp. I saw on there one time eating some type of Heteropteryx. It kinda looks like the Hierodula majuscula with the coloration on the medial forelegs, but once you get a good look it clearly isn't. I could do without the sound effects!


----------



## gripen (Jan 24, 2012)

lol. i love when they use scientific names.


----------



## gripen (Jan 24, 2012)

here is an interesting link. make sure to read ALL the comments http://minibeastwildlife.blogspot.com/2011/04/monster-bug-wars.html


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 24, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> I could do without the sound effects!


Lol, that's what I always say when I watch it, a tiger growl coming from bug is a little over the top, reminds me of the old "The fly" movie when he's in the web and a little voice says "help me-help me".


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 24, 2012)

Pretty rockin' show!


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 25, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> There is a Hierodula sp. I saw on there one time eating some type of Heteropteryx. It kinda looks like the Hierodula majuscula with the coloration on the medial forelegs, but once you get a good look it clearly isn't. I could do without the sound effects!


It is a H. majuscula eating an Extatosoma tiaratum...I posted it a while ago.I thought it was a nice show,but most of the fights are not shooted in the wild...


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol! The sound effects make me laugh for a little while until I get annoyed with it. I also don't like how they set up some of the unfair fights, but I still end up watching all the shows. :mellow:


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> It is a H. majuscula eating an Extatosoma tiaratum...I posted it a while ago.I thought it was a nice show,but most of the fights are not shooted in the wild...


Now that I look back, you are right! I guess I didn't watch well enough. The second attached photo is what made me believe it was the same species as the photo below. Then I took a closer look and first attached photo shows the characteristic spot on the medial coxae of a _Hierodula majuscula._

Great eye Nikko!  

_Hierodula _sp. from Singapore (courtesy of insecstore.com):







_Hierodula majuscula_ (courtesy of our beloved IGM website):


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 25, 2012)

What channel is this on? I can't believe I missed this.

Never mind. Found it.


----------



## Idolofreak (Jan 26, 2012)

I like it. I could DEFINITELY do without the dorky SFX though. Last season, they had leaf cutter ants making monkey noises. And I agree with gripen the entomologists can either do better or they need some new entomologists. I know it's all scripted but still. Anyway I just watch it to SEE the bugs and not for the terrible SFX.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think they do all the cheesy sound effects for shock and drama, but I don't think it is needed.

We first saw the show when my daughter was 5 and she giggled a little at the sounds, she wanted me to turn the volume down cause it was too silly for her. :blink: I tried to get her to play a game by trying to identify which animals were making the sounds, but she said it was embarrassing. :mellow:


----------



## Idolofreak (Jan 26, 2012)

likebugs said:


> I think they do all the cheesy sound effects for shock and drama, but I don't think it is needed.
> 
> We first saw the show when my daughter was 5 and she giggled a little at the sounds, she wanted me to turn the volume down cause it was too silly for her. :blink: I tried to get her to play a game by trying to identify which animals were making the sounds, but she said it was embarrassing. :mellow:


Funny. Sounds like my 5 y/o little brother!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 26, 2012)

The production value seems a little slicker in season 2, as if they've got a bigger budget. The soundtrack is better (cheesy animal noises aside) and the sets look more outdoorsy.


----------



## Idolofreak (Jan 26, 2012)

Watching the recording of the Tuesday episode and I noticed the "Mossy Acanthops" is in the first "fight". Good looking mantis!


----------



## gripen (Jan 26, 2012)

did it win?


----------



## Idolofreak (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah it ate a spider.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't like it at all, the retarded sound effects is a turn-off for me. But a show I like even less is GladiatorBugs on YouTube where some people put two bugs in a small box and make them fight each other. Itatakes a while because both insects panic and tries to crawl up the glass wall....


----------



## Idolofreak (Jan 28, 2012)

Idolofreak said:


> Yeah it ate a spider.


Never mind... not just a spider. Also a tiger beetle.


----------



## gripen (Jan 30, 2012)

Monster Bug Wars is killing off a Choeradodis sp. this week


----------



## agent A (Jan 30, 2012)

lol prob is the choeradodis is a male

males dont eat much

females eat better


----------



## ismart (Jan 30, 2012)

What channel is this show on again? I need to DVR it!


----------



## agent A (Jan 30, 2012)

Science channel


----------



## ismart (Jan 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> Science channel


Thanks!


----------



## gripen (Jan 30, 2012)

on tomorrow night.


----------



## agent A (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a problem I see with the show as far as staged fights

We see in many instances one of the opponents escape, such as with the katydid and the spider

You can tell the film makers put it back in front of the spider, which doesn't happen in nature

Peeps r making a mockery of nature by doing that


----------



## frogparty (Feb 3, 2012)

Sad to say I watched a few hours of this today....kinda lame.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 5, 2012)

I saw the episode with Choeradodis and that was a waste of an awesome mantis we could've bred into America! Those staged fights are so unfair. They're all like "The hooded mantis decided to move to the side" after they cut screen when nothing was happening.


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I saw the episode with Choeradodis and that was a waste of an awesome mantis we could've bred into America! Those staged fights are so unfair. They're all like "The hooded mantis decided to move to the side" after they cut screen when nothing was happening.


Agreed

They moved the mantis so it would walk by the spider and it would be scared and not in an eating mood

Not to mention it was a male mantis, which wouldn't eat much anyways and in the wild would've flown far away from the spider

Not to also mention they showed it eating other stuff before hand so they filled it up with food and knew it wouldn't be hungry again


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 8, 2012)

agent A said:


> Agreed
> 
> They moved the mantis so it would walk by the spider and it would be scared and not in an eating mood
> 
> ...


They stage fights to who they WANT to win. Say if they wanted Choeradodis to win, they would've put a female in and her opponent would've been a YOUNGER Brazilian Wandering spider. Also, did anyone catch the mantis special on the science channel last night? It was called- Alien Insect- Praying mantis.


----------



## gripen (Feb 8, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> They stage fights to who they WANT to win. Say if they wanted Choeradodis to win, they would've put a female in and her opponent would've been a YOUNGER Brazilian Wandering spider. Also, did anyone catch the mantis special on the science channel last night? It was called- Alien Insect- Praying mantis.


yup i saw it. it was on at like 11pm though so i was half asleep. i have seen it before though.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 17, 2012)

Again, even though it's educational, i don't like the killing of mantids for human amusement and education. It's just not fair because it seems to me like mantis are some of the only insects in which you can actually see the personality. I mean they turn their heads and look at you! They're so cute!!


----------



## D.J. (Mar 22, 2012)

How has the show been I havent seen it in a while.


----------

